# windy day



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

A day in the wind by myself in the canoe was a pain in the a** i literly wanted to fight the wind after i got my game on i stuck a few


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

At least someone is out stickin a few!!! Good job!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job, that must be pretty hard shooting out of a canoe.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Nahh not to bad when i go by myselif i put an ice chest full of water in the back to even it out then i stand and paddle/pole around i stand up almost the whole time its pretty stable im working on gettin some bright lights instead of holding a mag light between my legs when i shoot idk alot of ppl get a kick out of me an that canoe i even run lines in the river while its up i like it dont have to worry about motor issues gas oil props just put those daddy strokes in lol will have some more pics soon


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Try the new 27w LED's. They are getting good results and you can do it with a battery only. No generator.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Texas two guns where do i get those


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Texas two guns where do i get those


I would like to know myself. And mr. cat what river did you fish if you dont mind me askin?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I was bowfishin coleto creek on hwy 77


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I found those lights for around 60 bucks per light Id like to get some myself does that sound about right


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Some guys on bowfishing country are making bulk purchases, you'll have to go over there and find them. I personally don't have any yet, but when I upgrade I will definitely be getting some.


----------

